# Filipino skin



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey guys! I am working on a shoot this saturday and our model is a beautiful filipino girl. She has hooded lids - my area of expertise lol! (I also have hooded lids..)

My main area of concern is products that would really look gorgeous on filipino skin. What colours would also make her eyes pop? 

Ive been given vague directions as to the looks we are going for but Im somewhat left to my own devices so I can play around (yay!). Ive been told they want an 'urban look'(?), a 'red lip look' and something dramatic.

Im interested to see what sort of products you would recommend to create such looks on darker skin tones.

I would be soooo appreciative and thankful if anyone could offer some advice here!

Zoe x


----------



## cocomia (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm a Filipina so I hope this would help you out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't think there's just one kind of look that would fit all since we range from really light skin to really dark, those who are more Chinese/oriental-looking to more Spanish and a mixture of those two.

You could check out pictures of celebrities like Bianca Gonzalez, Anne Curtis, Mariel Rodriguez, Ruffa Gutierrez, Rhian Ramos, Lucy Torress Gomez, Solenn Heusaff and Bea Soriano to have an idea of how Filipinas look like.

I guess what I could say is that, I think we look good in brights and warm, bronze-y colors. We live in a very hot country so many of us are naturally dark (though there are a few who are extremely white as well!). 

On me, I like Dubonnet better than Russian Red (which is a staple color for many, based on what has been recommended here), VGV lipglass, and Cosmo and Hug Me lipsticks for daily use.

I don't know how much help that is, but if not, your best bet is looking at pictures of the girls I recommended


----------



## flipchikki (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm also filipina with an NC42 skintone.. 

For the red lip, I'm not sure if you are going with a vintage red. But I went with MAC's ruby woo for a Mad Men NYE party that I went to and I thought it looked pretty great, if i do say so myself, with my skintone

see pics here: ~flipchikki~: Ringing in 2010... Mad Men Style

Also, there is a filipina makeup guru on youtube with a lot of makeup tuts: fafinettex3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck, i'd love to see photos on how your shoot turns out


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks so much guys Ill be sure to check them out! Ill post pics as soon as I get 'em.
xx


----------



## Susanne (Mar 31, 2010)

I think Fafinettex3 is Filipino as well? She has great looks!

YouTube - fafinettex3's Channel


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 31, 2010)

i'm filipino too! but i always get mistaken for being hispanic..

i think everyone pointed out some great tips for you already!






 good luck - keep us updated and tell us how it goes!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey guys I thought I'd show you the email the photographer sent me. She really is beautiful! If anybody has any other ideas feel free to fire them at me lol! hi Zoe,

Hope your well pet? Attached are two images of Niza the girl, whom
I'll be photographing tomor. As I said she wears dark make - up.

Here's a run down of shoot.

Shooting Niza behind a white backdrop, wearing black/red dress
surrounded by red roses ( for this look make-up wise I'll leave it up
to you. red lips or smokey eyes , the decision is yours.


Next shot, behind bright purple backround,very glam shot, thinking
along the lines of Lady Gaga, something crazy, along the lines of your
zip effect., this is were you can really be creative.


Next shot, in dress or white/denim jeans casual sitting on black
chair.

There will be a range of head shots so, I'd suggest pet, if you have
any look in mind for your self,go ahead with it, as Niza saw your work
and thinks your extremely talented she's very excited. Hope this is of
help pet. Attached also are some example shots to give you an idea of
what looks were going for.All images shot, can be used for you
portfolio. and more to come if you want hun. Were all helping each
other.


Look forward to hearing from you!

All the best Clare - Frances


Clare Frances Photography
clarefrancescassells.blogspot.com

http://bl132w.blu132.mail.live.com/a...A060AB8CBFF0|| 
niza.jpg 
http://bl132w.blu132.mail.live.com/a...A060AB8CBFF0|| 
niza2.jpg 
http://bl132w.blu132.mail.live.com/a...A060AB8CBFF0|| 
studioshots1.jpg 
http://bl132w.blu132.mail.live.com/a...A060AB8CBFF0|| 
studioshots2.jpg 










I hope the attachments work! Hmmm...  Lady gaga-esque makeup? I was thinking of using a piece of lace as a stencil... Any ideas guys?


----------

